
Ask HN: Thinking of dumping my DVD collection - DanielBMarkham
I&#x27;ve been collecting DVDs for a very long time. Ever since the format came out.<p>Looking at my collection? It looks like it&#x27;s gotten out of hand. Two entire walls of my living room.<p>But I hate to go to NetFlix or some other abysmal streaming service. 
]
So here&#x27;s the thing: Is there a program like Calibre, only for my movies? A service where I can put all of my DVDs and BluRays, stick them on the cloud, and watch them wherever I am?<p>ADD: Including keeping all the extra stuff if possible
======
corysama
You would be better off ripping everything to files and ditching the discs,
but I'll point out that ditching just the DVD cases and packing the discs into
DVD binders will collapse the storage requirements by 10-20x. I did that a
while back and have been quite happy with it. Just be ready to cut out some
case labels for discs that don't label themselves well.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Yep.

I love all the extra physical things with the DVDs, like hats, posters, and
other trivia.

But I think if I'm going to start ditching that stuff, might as well finish
it.

I already know how to get the movies out. I'm just going to miss the extra
videos, like the commentary, gag reel, and so forth. At the rate my wall is
filling up, maybe not so much. I was hoping there was some way to keep them
all together. Perhaps there's a way to rip an entire DVD/Blu-Ray to something
like an ISO? I hate that being so compartmentalized, but at least it would let
me destroy all this glass and plastic I have taking up my house.

~~~
corysama
It's definitely possible to copy DVDs to ISOs. It'll be full of MPEG2, so 10x
the size of a modern codec. But, it should be completely lossless both in
terms of image quality and bonus content. I haven't investigated this lately,
so I can't make software recommendations.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Yep, I understand the process.

So Blu-Rays too?

Note: I am NOT asking for cracking information, simply asking how an honest
owner can archive a crap-ton of physical discs in a way that doesn't involve
sunsetting DRM.

------
leoruilova
Maybe Kodi [http://kodi.tv/](http://kodi.tv/)

